# KANSAS CITY area BMW drive!!!!



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

We are having a fun drive this weekend in Kansas City.

When: Saturday, July 3 starting around 9:00am (when we are finished looking at each other's cars)

Where: Start at Krispy Kreme across from Baron BMW at I-35 and Shawnee Mission Parkway

Route: We have a driving route using the backroads to Lawrence and back through Tonganoxie to K.C.

We will end up somewhere to get food and/or drinks if people are interested in extending the day.

Hope to see you there - - - and tell your friends!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Ha! I know where that Krispy Kreme is! I introduced Kansas Citizens to Krispy Kreme... :blah: When I was working at Sprint PCS, flying back and forth from VA, I was talking to a Kansas co-worker about Krispy Kreme and she had never had one... So, I "imported" a box on my next flight... A few months after I left KC, she called me and said they were building that Krispy Kreme... Coincedence? I think not! :eeps: You have me to thank for your Krispy Kremes! :bow: 

BTW, have a nice drive! :thumbup:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Jayhox said:


> We are having a fun drive this weekend in Kansas City.
> 
> When: Saturday, July 3 starting around 9:00am (when we are finished looking at each other's cars)
> 
> ...


tongie? OMFG Those hicks out there are going to freak when they see some shiny newfangled fancy cars that don't say Ford or Chevy on them!


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

I know!  Unfortunately, you can't find a good road in the area that doesn't go right through a "pickup truck only" town.  Are you going to join us?


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Jayhox said:


> I know!  Unfortunately, you can't find a good road in the area that doesn't go right through a "pickup truck only" town.  Are you going to join us?


 Would be a blast if I had a car although let me know when and where in L-town you might be and I might try and hook up to peep your rides or something all though seeing your stuff might tempt me into finally pulling the trigger on buying something. :dunno:


----------



## JRJOHNKC (Jun 6, 2004)

Damn, I'd love to go, but I'll be in Kentucky...  

YEEEEHAW!!! Maybe next time eh???


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

Come in and meet us at 9:00 and hop in with someone. Should be a good time. I am not sure what time we will get out of there and we are going to play it by ear when we get to Lawrence regarding whether we will stop on Mass St. or not.

We are meeting around 9:00 at the Krispy Kreme/K-Mart parking lot at I-35 and Shawnee Mission Parkway across from Baron BMW. I might have my passenger seat open in the Z4.


----------

